# "How Feminism Destroyed Real Men"



## missnadia (Dec 8, 2006)

_Women thought the last victory of equality was to make men more 'sensitive'. The bitter irony, says this male writer in a piece that will infuriate the opposite sex (including his wife Liz Jones), is women don't like wimps after all..._

Read the full article:

How feminism destroyed real men | the Daily Mail


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 8, 2006)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 8, 2006)

The true definition of Feminism: men and women are equal politically, economically and socially.

Feminism is not: female superiority and male inferiority.

Too many people equate Feminism to Female superiority so they have negative views on the subject.

I wish Feminism were called something else - equalism or genderism


----------



## SierraWren (Dec 8, 2006)

I completely agree.


----------



## jessimau (Dec 9, 2006)

I've seen this article before. the funny thing is, this guy is an ass regardless and he and his wife just have an unhealthy dynamic in their relationship.

Feminism hasn't ruined any men. It might've ruined some boys who are too weak to handle women being equal socially, economically, and politically.


----------



## WhitneyF (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh snap! Preach it girl!


----------



## jessimau (Dec 9, 2006)

Haha!! Can you tell I'm a little passionate about this? :idea:


----------



## Dragonfly (Dec 9, 2006)

I would love to add that women are equal to men spiritually.

In some religions, not only is it accepted, this is expected.

But in others, sadly it is not...

I applaud Jessimau for her strong beliefs.

I understand that some men are threatened with the idea that women are equal to them in any way.

But I have no idea why some women do not want the same economic, political, and social rights as a man.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 9, 2006)

oh


----------



## han (Dec 9, 2006)

thanks for posting!


----------



## young_hollywood (Dec 23, 2006)

My criminal justice teacher thinks I'm a feminist. He teases me about it.


----------



## Momo (Dec 23, 2006)

i agree.

after all, sometimes womAN is spelled womyn to avoid implying a superiority


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 12, 2007)

This makes me so angry. I was trying to be understanding until he said he cheated on his wife...he claims to be a real man, but a real man would not cheat on his wife.

P.S. I would never tolerate (let alone respect) anyone who told me to "shut up."

Also, honestly, I think his wife is just playing submissive to make him think that he has the power...to stroke his ego and make living with him feasible. This "man" is a fool.


----------



## enyadoresme (Jan 14, 2007)

He makes it seem as if it is impossible to be a real man without being a jerk too. Sad times.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Jan 14, 2007)

Amen!!

And I'm a women's studies major, too. LOL


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 30, 2007)

thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nox (Oct 3, 2007)

I think I see what he's trying to say, but the fool's got it a bit twisted. I for one, believe there is nothing wrong with a "traditionally patriarchial" household set-up. It is not THE way to be, but it is ONE way of life a couple can choose.

To me, in a traditionally patriarchial household:

1. The man's life is not his own to live freely. He must devote his time, finances, presence to making sure that household is protected physically, financially, emotionally, spiritually. If the household lacks any one of these, then he is not doing his job.

2. A woman may or may not elect to seek a career outside the home to supplement total income and help maintain a standard of living for the household. She is to also look after the household and nurture the developments of the family, and if this lacks, she is not doing her job.

Notice, I did _not_ say anything about cooking or cleaning, or who must please whom, or who serves whom.

Each spouse has a role. All roles are very important, somebody has to do them regardless. In my household, we follow what I consider to be the traditionally patriarchial style. It works for me, but others may live in a different style that is perfectly good for them.


----------



## JennyMcL (Oct 3, 2007)

There is a nugget of truth to what he says (A very small one). Women often do talk about wanting extremely sensitive guys, but one look at the adult section of this forum and you see that most women fantasize about the exact opposite type of man. I could definitely be called a feminist. I believe in full equality in the workforce and I believe that couple need to set their own roles that make them happiest. However, I find there are a lot of circumstances outside of the workplace where most women really just want the guy to make the decisions.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I dont know. Equality does not mean "better", It's means EQUAL.


----------



## eaevaeva (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for shareing


----------



## eaevaeva (Oct 4, 2007)

thanks for sharing


----------

